# WILL URINE SPEED UP CYCLING



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if a tank will cycle quicker if I take the carbon filters out? A guy at one store told me the best way to get my tank to cycle quickly would be to dump a few ounces of urine into the tank. I was kind of skeptical so I figured I would see what everyone had to say about that piece of advice.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I have never heard about that just pure Ammonia.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

I can't picture that helping your tank cycle, but who knows, if you wanted to speed it up they make additives you can add to your tank to help! prolly safer and easier to use too!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just add ammonia and some biospira, my LFS sold me established media.

don't piss in your tank you could be adding all kinds of bad bacteria.


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

i've heard of this method too......but really...pissing in the tank...c'mon LOL
Yer best bet dood would just to add pure ammonia and get some established media from a buddy or even go to yer LFS and get some of theirs, im sure they wouldnt mind passing you some.
GL man!!!
I just finished my cycle a couple of days ago using pure ammonia and established media, took me around 3 weeks.











> just add ammonia and some biospira, my LFS sold me established media.
> 
> don't piss in your tank you could be adding all kinds of bad bacteria.


Agreed.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Haha Your room will smell like piss.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Haha Your room will smell like piss.


f*ck it mine;s that way to.. j/k


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

ahahahha.. THATS A jokee! if some1 a professional from my LFS told me to piss in my fish tank i would start taking a piss in all of there and just say Well if its good for them then y not? What a fucken retard.. Urine is a very strong chemical, dont think u would want that in your tank.. plus emagine doing a water change AHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Huge difference--you have to be smart enough to understand that adding extra ammonia to a tank after it has cycled is not a good idea...so urination in their tanks would be deleterious for that reason alone.

Now, there are extra chemicals in urine besides just ammonia, so I would avoid it...but it can be done.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The advice was also only to use a couple ounces.

I know someone who tried this and apparently it worked for him. But he's a moron. So I wouldn't do it myself when it's so much easier to simply buy a small bottle of pure ammonia from the store and add small amounts daily over the course of several days/a few weeks. Make sure it's pure ammonia though and has no additives.

Seems easier than trying to piss in a cup and saving a little but of it to toss in your tank.

But if you do try this method let us know how well it works!









Oh. And don't forget to get yourself the necessary test kits. You'll want Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> just add ammonia and some biospira, my LFS sold me established media.
> 
> don't piss in your tank you could be adding all kinds of bad bacteria.


actually urine is a sterile substance until it touches the air.... gross as that is.

stick with eithe pure ammonia or if you've got issues with pure ammonia (like I do, i'm SUPER sensitive to it and pass out if I get a whiff), you can use pantyhose bags full of fish food to cycle the tank.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

nomoneyx said:


> Does anyone know if a tank will cycle quicker if I take the carbon filters out? A guy at one store told me the best way to get my tank to cycle quickly would be to dump a few ounces of urine into the tank. I was kind of skeptical so I figured I would see what everyone had to say about that piece of advice.


does this shop smell like piss?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Pissing in the tank?







Imagine you get caught right hand taking a piss in your fish tank!! That would be a kodak moment!







Just use some bacteria from your LFS or get some bio spira!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i dont think pissing in your tank would help out one bit, your peeing out chemicals etc...from your body, dont think its too healthy for the fish


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

go with the Bio-spira, and established media from lps, worked great for me 2.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

I was not going to admit this at first, and I know I went against everyone's recommendations but because no one in my area stocked bio spira and because no one had any info on the urine method, I decided to try it out. On Feb. 28th I added a shaving cream capful of fresh urine to my cycling 55-gallon tank. I had already added two handfuls of gravel, the previous day, out of another tank that I have had running for about 6 months. I also have two black mollies, two white mollies, and two goldfish in the tank that I have been feeding twice a day. I have also been doing 20% water changes daily. Yesterday I also added 6 tablespoons of aquarium salt. As of Tuesday my ammonium level has already spiked and reached 0 but my nitrites are still off the chart. I will update everyone when the nitrites reach 0.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you guys are all sooo funny.

Yes you can use urine as an ammonia source for cycling.
however because of the variable substance that could be in your body you will not be able to regulate it in any way. 
Don't use it once the tank is setup and fish are in. that would be bad.

I personally don't use this method. But yes it would work. As stated urine is sterile untill it becomes contaminated.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> just add ammonia and some biospira, my LFS sold me established media.
> 
> don't piss in your tank you could be adding all kinds of bad bacteria.


actually urine is a sterile substance until it touches the air.... gross as that is.

stick with eithe pure ammonia or if you've got issues with pure ammonia (like I do, i'm SUPER sensitive to it and pass out if I get a whiff), you can use pantyhose bags full of fish food to cycle the tank.
[/quote]
so you would have to get into the tank and piss so it doesnt touch air and stays sterile......







.....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that would be a kodak moment there and would win POTM. but i do believe it would work. not that im going to try it


----------



## nahkyla (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone tested pee to find out if it has concentration of ammonia... I think there is more uric acid....

Good luck in your cycle... Im off to pee in my tank!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd hate to see the toxicology report on that guy at the fish store's urine.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

seriously come on man! you all have to be kidding me! why the hell have i always had a toilet in my house...... hell with it, take a dump while your at it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

We're not kidding...it will work, but it's not necessarily advisable.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Well as of Saturday March 11th:

Ammonium 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20ppm

So the total time cycling was from February 27th to March 11th or 13 days. I am not an expert on cycling and have only cycled two tanks, a 5-gallon and now my 55-gallon, but it looks like the urine shortened the cycling process. Or maybe it was just the gravel I used from the established 5 gallon tank or a combination of both. So if you have been trying to cycle your tank for over a month you might want to think about taking a piss in your tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This has got to be the funniest (and most desperate) thread I have ever read in my entire life.:laugh:

Let me quckly add.....now that I've stopped laughing.....yes it does work. But I for one have never done it and doubt I ever will.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

so that thing really works?? i really thought some of the guys are just joking around...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i still can't get over this!

Now let me recap, it's the ammonia that coming out of your urine thats speeding up the cycle process correct? If so, wouldnt just adding ammonia to the tank be the same if not better?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Geis said:


> i still can't get over this!
> 
> Now let me recap, it's the ammonia that coming out of your urine thats speeding up the cycle process correct? If so, wouldnt just adding ammonia to the tank be the same if not better?


Yeah basically.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

My diamond rhom arrived today by Fedex. He was still a little sedated but in great shape to go in the newly cycled tank. Sorry for the bad pic, he kind of freaked out when I took this one so I decided to wait a little while before I took some more pictures.









I decided to name him Urie.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hahah your fish is swimming around in YOUR pee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol u probably pissed all over yourself


----------

